# What is this piece of music?



## LadyOfAvalon (Jul 13, 2020)

The one in the background on this advert:
https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p08klrfw


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2020)

Max Richter - On the Nature of Daylight


----------



## LadyOfAvalon (Jul 13, 2020)

Thank you very much!


----------

